

Gallery: we tear apart a $340 audiophile Ethernet cable and look inside - Anechoic
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/07/gallery-we-tear-apart-a-340-audiophile-ethernet-cable-and-look-inside/

======
buserror
I work in pro audio, and I always find these hilarious!

There's a new one too; recently an 'audiophile' swore his 'special audio' SD
card was unbelievably good.

Mind you, as long as there are stupid people buying these, why not sell them?

